# Thunder Over Michigan 2010



## Rhino93 (Oct 7, 2009)

Kevin Walsh anounced the theme to next years show last week over on ASB. "The Gathering of Fortresses and Legends.....The Final Mission". The dates are Aug 7-8. He also mentioned that the WW2 battle will include all B-17's, several Mustangs, Ed Russels BF-109 and posibly the Collings Foundation ME-262 . 


This was suggested by someone on WIX, Mike Luther (one of the organizers) said that this was what they were thinking of doing, but with smaller flak guns. 


> Get all of the available German 88's on the ground as the formation passes over then make another pass where the formation gets jumped by the 262 and 109 as the Mustangs go after them. Then have the Mustangs make dive bombing runs on the 88's as the infantry comes in and tries to take them out as well.



Should be another great show!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 8, 2009)

Someday I'm going to make it to this show!!!!


----------



## Thorlifter (Oct 8, 2009)

Rhino93 said:


> Kevin Walsh anounced the theme to next years show last week over on ASB. "The Gathering of Fortresses and Legends.....The Final Mission". The dates are Aug 7-8. He also mentioned that the WW2 battle will include all B-17's, several Mustangs, Ed Russels BF-109 and posibly the Collings Foundation ME-262 .



Seeing as how Aug 7th is my birthday, I'm sure everyone will pool their money together to send me for my birthday. You guys are the best!!!!


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 8, 2009)

Money, what's that? That stuff seems to flow out of my bank account faster that it goes in lately.
I think instead of a big hunting trip next year I may head to this show instead. Been wanting to go for a few years now, and really wanted to go a couple years ago when they had a multitude of P-47's on hand.


----------



## Rhino93 (Oct 12, 2009)

Mike Luther posted over on WIX that they just confirmed John Mohr and The Horsemen (3-Ship P-51 foramtion team).


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Oct 12, 2009)

Cool, I've seen John Mohr perform in his Stearman a couple times and it is amazing what he can do with that aircraft.


----------



## Rhino93 (Dec 4, 2009)

Here's another update for the show:


> As our plans develop for the 2010 Thunder Over Michigan Air Show and “The Gathering of Fortresses and Legends” we are excited to report that 8th Air Force Historical Society’s 2010 annual reunion will be moving from Tucson, Arizona to Ypsilanti, Michigan to coincide with the Thunder Over Michigan Air Show.
> In speaking with representatives from the 8th Air Force Historical Society, they stated that reunion is expected to have upwards of 350 attendees with possibly 100+ of them being 8th Air Force WWII veterans.
> Thunder Over Michigan will be providing an area for the registered 8th Air Force WWII veterans to sign autographs, sell books, pictures, etc. and meet and greet with the public.
> We hope that this will afford air show attendees a very rare and unique opportunity to interact with a significant number of these ‘American Heroes’!
> ...


----------



## Rhino93 (Dec 15, 2009)

> Just added,
> 
> Collings Foundation's
> 
> ...


----------



## Bucksnort101 (Dec 15, 2009)

OH, this may just have to be the year I attend this show!!!


----------



## Rhino93 (Dec 30, 2009)

Just keeps getting better! 8)


> We are very excited to announce, Thunder over Michigan 2010 will feature The Worlds Largest WWII Air Ground Battle Reenactment. The battle will kick off with a Me-109 and Me-262 in formation, buzzing multiple German flak gun positions as their crews look on. Once the German fighters depart, the flak crews scramble to their guns as a formation of B-17s appear on their way to a distant target. A lone B-24 approaches pursued by the Me-262, as the Me-109 attempts to jump the B-17 formation in the distance. Once it looks like the Germans control the battle, multiple P-51s arrive to engage the Me-109 and Me-262 as American ground units arrive to engage the flak crews and other German ground units.


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (Dec 30, 2009)

That looks like it is going to be an awesome show.


Wheels


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Dec 30, 2009)

Man. I wish I could make it. You guys are going to have to take pictures and postem.


----------



## Crimea_River (Dec 30, 2009)

Thanks for the info Rhino. I'll be in Toronto for my Dad's 80th birthday and he would love this. I might just plan to take him to this show. He'd love it!


----------



## Micdrow (Dec 31, 2009)

I was just talking to my wife about this airshow, I think we are going to try and make it this year also.


----------



## grumman-cats (Jan 1, 2010)

I guess that there is one advantage to living in the dieing state of michigan. I get to go to this show every year. Well almost every year. I did miss last year, hence no posting of photo's. However I do plan on attending both days this year.


----------



## Micdrow (Jan 1, 2010)

grumman-cats said:


> I guess that there is one advantage to living in the dieing state of michigan. I get to go to this show every year. Well almost every year. I did miss last year, hence no posting of photo's. However I do plan on attending both days this year.



Unless money is a problem I shouldnt have a reason not to make it for two days. My wife has family up there so I even have a place to stay if we go. May skip the EAA Airventure this year and if I do then i will go to this one.


----------



## zpd307 (Jan 10, 2010)

sounds very interesting. any links to this.....
bucksnort, where abouts in mn are at?


----------



## Rhino93 (Jan 10, 2010)

Here's the link to the thread on ASB. Thunder Over Michigan 2010 - ASB.TV Community

The offcial website hasn't been updated yet, but it should be soon. Here's the link to that. Thunder Over Michigan - Home


----------



## zpd307 (Jan 10, 2010)

thanks.


----------



## Planeman52 (Jan 30, 2010)

If you need thunder pictures, the Yankee Air Museum web site at http://yankeeairmuseum.org has a photo gallery with a group of photos from years past. Plus various shots of other aircraft.. FYI


----------



## Rhino93 (Jan 31, 2010)

Website has been updated. There is a list of aircraft but not much has changed. Under performers/attractions it lists a F-15, F-16, F-18, C-17, and C-130. Those are a mix of static and flying aircraft.


----------



## Rhino93 (Feb 9, 2010)

Aircraft list updated, they added the F-18F Super Hornet East Demo team and some new B-17's.

B-17's confirmed:
Yankee Lady
Movie Memphis Belle
Sentimental Journey
Liberty Belle
Texas Raiders
Nine-o-Nine
Aluminum Overcast

Desert Rat (parts display)
Champaign Lady (parts display)

Thunderbird and Chuckie should be confirmed soon too.


----------

